# update on bug pics (purple chinese)



## hortus (Jan 21, 2006)

my 1/2 g betta bowl.

it contains 1 chinese mantis and some real plants and some sticks heres some pictures







and a closeup (i dunno if you can tell from the pic but in real life hes a pretty purple color)






and my 1/4 gallon betta bowl

contains my B.mendica anfrican deser mantis and some sand and sticks.











and the bigggg shot


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 22, 2006)

that's a really nice setup! i need something like that for my B.mendica's


----------



## hortus (Jan 22, 2006)

lol those are the 3 dollar and 5 dollar betta bowls i found at walmart that i posted on the forums in the enclosure forum like 5 months ago ond only got 1 response. lol but yeah the big one (the 5 dollar one) comes with a divider (i guess to keep 2 bettas in) but they are bowfront so it helps keep down glare.


----------



## dino. (Jan 22, 2006)

in the big pic of b. medica is it pooping? there's something coming out of its butt.


----------



## hortus (Jan 22, 2006)

yeah, all 3 are acctually the same picture the first pic is like at 15% acctual size second is like ar 40$ acctual size and last ones like at 65% to 70% acctuall size.

the picture really crappy cause i was shooting at iso 800 that will = a crapload of camera noise. i shoot my quality photos at iso 200 but i need to get a 6500k spectrum bulb.

6500k is daylight spectrum almost complete range its best for pictures and growing plants


----------



## Techuser (Feb 17, 2006)

wow

that B.mendica rules

i never saw one before :X


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2006)

The chinese looks normal colorwise. Will be cutting it pretty close in regards to vertical space when that chinese goes for it's last molt.


----------

